# my buck



## critter (Jun 29, 2007)

This buck was fighting with another buck sat evening over a hot doe, i shot it right behind shoulder from very tall tree stand. It ran and layed down in front of me, we waited an hour and started tracking in snow, it jumped up crossed road.It would not run though only would walk and lay down about 100yds in front of us. We then decided wait until morning and immediately it got up walked across big field leaving blood trail and going into the swamp/thicket . I decided go get my bow and my uncle slowly walked into swamp and i sat 50 yds from where i shot it night before. My relatives helping track said buck would let it get 50-75 yds from them and would get up and walk away,would never run. As i sat in tree i said a prayer to please let this buck come to me. Sure enough it came walking through , 20 yds from me, i was shaking so bad and drilled him again at 20 yds and he piled up! Will never forget and cant thank dad,uncle ,cousin,brother-in-law enough, they helped make it possible!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice deer, congrats


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

way to keep after him! too many "hunters" wouldnt have followed thru and it would have been a waste of a great deer! congrats!!


----------



## critter (Jun 29, 2007)

more pics from buck


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice deer ,heck of a story also.Glad ya finally got it.


----------



## critter (Jun 29, 2007)

more pics of 11pt buck


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Congrats man! That's a crazy story... good for you with sticking with it!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Enjoyed the story. Great deer!


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

Where's the tag at?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Great story and real nice buck...Congrats....JIM....CL....:!


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

Nitro_boy said:


> Where's the tag at?



always gotta be someone to say something!...open your eyes and look at the top right part of his rack buddy...


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Always someone trying to spoil another mans glory. Great looking Buck and nice story,glad you had people to help track him...will look great on the wall.Happy Holiday's !


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

nice deer and story congrats


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations on a great Buck! Best of all, you got to share the experience with your family.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Great story, thanks for sharing,

Nik


----------



## medium mouth (Dec 5, 2006)

thats an awsome buck..and not only did you get a nice deer but a story to go with it..in my opinion thats the best deer is the ones that come with stories..not "the neighbor shot he ran infront of me and i shot him" congratulations man..way to stick with him to


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Great story...congrats on the buck!


----------



## critter (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks guy, defianately something i will never forget,still cant believe it happened like that!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice buck. You are the second person this week I have heard that same story from. Shooting a deer and it getting up walking 50 -75 yd and laying back down. Hey congrats on a great buck. Just out of curiosity where was the first shot with the gun? The other deer was also finished with a bow too.


----------



## critter (Jun 29, 2007)

No first shot was with a bow also, hit it right behind front shoulder but i was about 40' up in a tree and arrow came out bottom of the deer, when i looked at the heart you could see one little scrape from the broadhead ,but not enough to put him down, He prolly woulda died but with all new snow would of never found him


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Congrats critter, great looking buck!


----------

